# Officiers for year 2011- Voting Sunday



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I would like to throw my name into the hat as consideration for either Vice-President or Secretary/Treasure for the club.

We need to know if you are willing to serve, and in what capacity. I would think you ought to have been a member for a year to be considered. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I think the one year qualification issue has to be in the current bylaws to be used. (I don't know if it is or not.)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Tex Guy said:


> I think the one year qualification issue has to be in the current bylaws to be used. (I don't know if it is or not.)


I was only speaking from the point of view that it takes time to see how the club works and get to know the members.


----------

